# This is when I found a sulcata.



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Jul 9, 2012)

I found a Sulcata in my front yard once! (it ended up being the neighbors) that's why I'm getting a new one! Here's a some pics of me feeding it and everything. (I know the tank was small it wasn't permanent and I didn't even know if I was going to keep him, it was just for a few hours)


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 9, 2012)

Thats not a sulcata. Its a desert tortoise and they are a much smaller tortoise than a sulcata. Glad you found the owner of the lil guy.


----------



## Linzbragg (Jul 9, 2012)

I can see how you could mistake it as a Sulcata though. The shells do look similar but there's no spurs on its legs


----------



## Laura (Jul 9, 2012)

so are you getting a sulcata? or do you really want what that is? A desert Tort? Where do you live? 
Different care and major size difference!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Jul 10, 2012)

Linzbragg said:


> I can see how you could mistake it as a Sulcata though. The shells do look similar but there's no spurs on its legs



What is a spur?


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 10, 2012)

Like spikes sorta.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Jul 14, 2012)

tyguy35 said:


> Like spikes sorta.



Ohhhhhhh ok



Laura said:


> so are you getting a sulcata? or do you really want what that is? A desert Tort? Where do you live?
> Different care and major size difference!



Oh I'm getting a sulcata! I just want one like that!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 3, 2012)

BTW I live in Souther California.


----------



## SamB (Aug 3, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> BTW I live in Souther California.



If you want a CDT, check into the CTTC website www.tortoise.org and find your local chapter


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 3, 2012)

SamB said:


> If you want a CDT, check into the CTTC website www.tortoise.org and find your local chapter



I'm sorry, what's a CDT and a CTTC?


----------



## SamB (Aug 3, 2012)

CDT - California Desert Tortoise

CTTC - California Turtle and Tortoise Club


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 3, 2012)

SamB said:


> CDT - California Desert Tortoise
> 
> CTTC - California Turtle and Tortoise Club



Oh well I know that the CTTC has meetings on every 3'rd friday of the month in buene park!


----------



## DeanS (Aug 3, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> SamB said:
> 
> 
> > CDT - California Desert Tortoise
> ...



What you don't know is that there is a Foothill Chapter that meets at the LA County Arboretum...and a Valley Chapter that meets in Woodland Hills. There's also a High Desert Chapter but they meet in Victorville or Apple Valley or somewhere like that! Do a search for CTTC chapters and you'll get something! Also, tell your neighbor that that tank is WAY too small for a tortoise that size...or any size really


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 3, 2012)

DeanS said:


> Also, tell your neighbor that that tank is WAY too small for a tortoise that size...or any size really



I may be wrong, but if I read correctly, when he found it, he put it into that tank. The neighbor doesn't keep the tortoise in that tank.


----------



## Diane Sarvela (Aug 3, 2012)

tyguy35 said:


> Like spikes sorta.



I just adopted a big Spur Thigh African Tortoise today. What a sweetheart! The spurs are pretty cool


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 3, 2012)

DeanS said:


> What you don't know is that there is a Foothill Chapter that meets at the LA County Arboretum...and a Valley Chapter that meets in Woodland Hills. There's also a High Desert Chapter but they meet in Victorville or Apple Valley or somewhere like that! Do a search for CTTC chapters and you'll get something! Also, tell your neighbor that that tank is WAY too small for a tortoise that size...or any size really



Oh he lives in there backyard now 



Jacqui said:


> I may be wrong, but if I read correctly, when he found it, he put it into that tank. The neighbor doesn't keep the tortoise in that tank.



Yep!



DeanS said:


> What you don't know is that there is a Foothill Chapter that meets at the LA County Arboretum...and a Valley Chapter that meets in Woodland Hills. There's also a High Desert Chapter but they meet in Victorville or Apple Valley or somewhere like that! Do a search for CTTC chapters and you'll get something! Also, tell your neighbor that that tank is WAY too small for a tortoise that size...or any size really



They said it keeps getting out because they have a strawberry plant that it LOVE'S


----------



## pryncesssc (Aug 3, 2012)

You can adopt a CDT but you need to apply for a permit because they are federally protected . Also CDT will grow between 10-14 inches and sulcatas are the 3rd largest tort in the world . Do some research before you get one


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 4, 2012)

pryncesssc said:


> You can adopt a CDT but you need to apply for a permit because they are federally protected . Also CDT will grow between 10-14 inches and sulcatas are the 3rd largest tort in the world . Do some research before you get one



Lol ok


----------

